# Common Mistakes when keeping planted aquariums



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

What is the most common mistake people do when keeping planted tanks?


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Underestimating the importance of CO2.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Expecting their local fish store to have the answers or be able to help.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

"*N-E-G-L-E-C-T*" (sing it like Aretha!) That's one of my most common mistakes.

Maybe for a beginner- not being aware that certain plants have certain requirements that their tank doesn't have.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Lightning :axe:


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

AHHH LIGHTNING OH NOESSSS~!!! *thunderclap* Hahahah just kidding 

Definitely have to agree with lighting. Newbies have the misconception that more is better.

A close second is too little plant mass from the get-go. Even with all the right information, newbies are going to run into a ton of problems, like algae, simply because they don't have enough plants.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I say plant mass. But all of the other ones are very important as well. High light in my opinion is not a bad mistake for a newbie because they can always lower it by having it on a shorter time or turning of half the bulbs etc. I think patience is another mistake newbies(and I) make.


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

I've certainly been through most of the stages mentioned above already.

My two most recent mistakes were underdosing traces/Fe, and trusting my test kits/measurements more than what the algae was telling me. The second is related to CO2 levels (which per the charts should have been 60+ ppm), but per the continued regrowth of BBA indicated that more was needed.

So, what mistakes come next  ?
Brian


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

research


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

patience


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Believing everything they read online on somewhere and thinking everyone knows more about the subject than they do 

Research, patience, and consistency will do wonders for a planted tank.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 29, 2006)

Not reading up enough and plough straight in. Impatient. After 4 years still learning.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Not knowing tap water parameters


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

assuming dosing on a new tank is the same as an established tank


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Understocking plants and/or overstocking fish.


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

believing in old legends like that nitrates or phosphates cause algae


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd say not getting the ecosystem up[cycled] and not understanding everything they do to the tank is interconnected. -Overfeeding, overstocking, overly long lighting period, temperature, filter maintenance/neglect etc.

Not knowing suitable materials[eg using coral chips] and not understanding plant needs-space:underestimating plant growth potential...

CO2 loss-wrong filters, aerating tanks.

Buying herbivores.

Oh just about everything basic! [been there done all the above and more!]


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

Not getting all the required equipment and supplies right from the start. I peiced mealed mine. First more light, then Co2 then ferts. Or course I had probelms.

I would have been much better off doing some reseach and planning out what I wanted and getting it all at once. 

Rick


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

standoyo said:


> Buying herbivores.


 That was my 1st major mistake.
The second slip up was over fertalizing by assuming faster rate of uptake. I had 2 times proper ferts all the time.


----------



## leonpetty (Sep 6, 2006)

Collectoritis


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Buying non-aquatic plants.


----------

